# LCD monitor flickers red or is tinted red



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

I have an Acer Acerview f51 monitor, and sometimes it flickers red, or stays tinted red, and even if i go to the monitor menu to change the RGB, and lower red, it still stays like this.

Auto-audjust works for a certain amount of time, but the red comes back.

What could the problem be?

i guess it could be a driver problem? but i doubt it.

I was thinking it could be a problem with the power supply - im not sure if the one it has is the original one, although it fits fine.

thanks


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

What happens if you plug in another monitor


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

CRT monitor works


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Make sure that you don't have any bent connector pins or kinks in your monitor cable.


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

the vga cable is plugged directly into the monitor, and i will unplug it from the back of the back of the computer and replug it - didnt see any bent pins...

if its not the cable, what could be the problem?

is it possible that this acer f51 is just an old LCD monitor and all older lcd monitors do this? I don't see how it could just happen. 

It appears that things that should be black appear red, or flicker red, its very annoying.

When i first plugged in the monitor, it seemed ok, and the red stuff started appearing about an hour later . did nothing to the monitor during that time - monitor seems like its in good condition.

very confused..


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

hello Sphinx, So your New LCD don't work but your old CRT does. Hummm...... the more I am in this forum the more I here about LCD screen troubles. Everyone should know that LCD's have a LONG way to go before the technology even gets of he point where it compares to CRT's. I have seen countless CRT's that last for years with abuse. I have an HPm70 that I bought over 4 years ago and it is as bright as the day I bought it. This is is just one of many examples. There was a poster person the other day that merely leaned over his LCD monitor and marred the screen with his clothes. I could go on and on about the inadequacies of LCD's. So IMHO go back to the CRT and wait for the LCD's to get better. Good Luck!


----------



## Bait (May 4, 2004)

I agree whole heartedly with you Steve because I have been using CRTs to play games for over 7 years and one of the people that I talk to online has an LCD monitor and he complains to me all the time how when he watches a DVD he cant do much else because he gets a terrible tracer everytime an IM or other pop up decides to rear its head. He said that it has been working pretty well for him but he just wants the stupid Mouse trace and other little things that stick behind in the picture to just go away. These are his words (Paraphrased) DARN THIS STUPID TRANSPARENT LOOK!!!!!


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

this acer f51 works FINE, except for the RED TINT!!!, i can also see flickering/flashing slightly if i look closely. It seems like anywhere BLACK is supposed to be, it is red or redder.

tried installing the f51 profile i found online , no help, also tried adjusted colors, no help.


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

We use LCD displays in work on the factory floor, and that's pretty much the way the work before they die. First stage reddish color, second stage fussy image around the borders, third stage image disappears, comes back, over and over again, forth stage death. On the factory floor these monitors are on 24/7 and only last between 2 to 3 years of hard use, however yours may last a while longer, if you only have it on when your using it. On the other hand the CTR's we use last between 5-8 years.


----------

